# need some tips on brush hogging



## wjkrostek

I've got a jd 5525 (about 80 HP) and an 8 ft jd brushhog. I have never use it other than to cut some oat stubble. I'd like to use it to cut some tall grass with a lot of 3 to 4 inch trees growing in it. But I'm nervous about driving into that mess with ag tires. i figure there are two ways to try this but which is best? 1. on the first pass cut it over a foot or two high so on the second cutting the tires will push the stumps over and not poke the tires Or 2. cut it very short as close to the ground as possible the first pass. but it very rough ground and i don't think I can get that close without eating a lot of drirt. One fella told me to use dull blades because that will shatter the stumps. Anyone got any ideas for me. thanks 

Bill


----------



## Thomas

"3 to 4 inch trees growing in it"
Yep I to would be "nervous" also w/tires,I try ways.

Are you planning to go forward when mowing?if so what type belly protection tractor has for sharp wood limbs so hoses rods etc.


----------



## wjkrostek

what are you saying? go in reverse? That's not a bad idea. what about height? would it be better to cut it high first or just stay low? Can you even cut low enough to save your tires? what about the idea of dull knives being better than sharp ones? I expect if I started this with sharp knives they would get dull fast anyway. Never done this before but I see a lot of problems and that's why I ask. No need to make the same mistakes someone else already learned. If backing into bigger trees should you back in as high as i can and then lower it to chew on the stump? Please share your experiences with me. Thanks.


----------



## MBTRAC

See if you can push the trees over first with a grader blade then brush hog, otherwise you're sure to stake a tyre or at the very least have regrowth from the stumps. 

If this isn't an option for these small trees run the brush hog at lower rpm with the tractor in the lowest gear as this is more likely to rip the tree & roots out lower than the ground.

Running brush hogs at excessive height can be hazardous for the operator as debris can be thrown forward staking the operator- anthying more than 4-6inches higher than the guarding is high risk.


----------



## wjkrostek

that's good info. I can push the trees over with the bucket up front as I drive forward. I never thought of the danger of debris but I'm sure it wouldn't take long to figure that out. these are cottonwood trees so I will get regrowth which is why I worry about the stumps I will have to do this every year for a while until I can spray the trees enough times to kill them for good. Having stumps will be a problem in the future if not the first year then when I spray to kill and then bushhog again. The hog is wider than the tractor so I will not need to drive on cut ground on the first pass. I don't want to ruin my tires. I don't need the grass that bad. just hate seeing trees where grass should be. Can it be done without destroying my tires? thanks


----------



## Argee

wjkrostek said:


> Can it be done without destroying my tires? thanks


The short answer is yes. The long answer is it's going to take some time. Depending on how many trees you have....a brush grubber will yank them out by the roots. That will save your tires from the stubble and your pocketbook and the enviroment because you won't have to poison them.


----------



## wjkrostek

I will have to kill the trees. cottonwoods grow from every little bit of root that breaks off. there is no way to pull them without leaving some root behind. What do you think of the sharp or dull knife idea?


----------



## MBTRAC

wjkrostek said:


> that's good info. I can push the trees over with the bucket up front as I drive forward. I never thought of the danger of debris but I'm sure it wouldn't take long to figure that out. these are cottonwood trees so I will get regrowth which is why I worry about the stumps I will have to do this every year for a while until I can spray the trees enough times to kill them for good. Having stumps will be a problem in the future if not the first year then when I spray to kill and then bushhog again. The hog is wider than the tractor so I will not need to drive on cut ground on the first pass. I don't want to ruin my tires. I don't need the grass that bad. just hate seeing trees where grass should be. Can it be done without destroying my tires? thanks


If you're aiming to kill the trees quickly by spraying, most trees need to be poisoned c . no more than 1hour after cutting for an effective & much lower volume spray rate (otherwise the tree sap tends to "heal" & stop the poison achieving a high kill rate )


----------



## wjkrostek

If they are bigger trees I'd kill them standing and let them dry so I can cut them down and burn them. I'm sure the bushhog will work better on green trees. But these are small and I figured I'd just spray the shoots when I spray the weeds. May have to do this for a few years to get them all.


----------



## Thomas

Can you post pics of area you plan to cut?


----------



## wjkrostek

I'll try and get some pics in the morning but I may need help on how to post them.


----------



## wjkrostek

I tried to put some pictures as you asked. Hope they come out. How small of pieces will these trees and bushes cut up to?


----------



## rj'sbarn

I'd back over em. Roll your top link in a bit so the back is higher than the front and cut em off as low as you can.


----------



## Thomas

If I..I would cut 3" inches or more tree w/chain saw,or use bucket to remove the tree.


----------



## wjkrostek

any ideas of what cuts the brush better. I've been told to use dull blades as it shatters the wood better.


----------



## ErnieS

Start with the grass areas. The first time you scalp a mound, your blades will be dull enough to splinter the stumps. 
When I'm cutting heavy stuff, I lift the hog so the back is well off the ground and back over stuff then drop it level and pull forward. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## wjkrostek

do you start with high RPM or low on the brush? I've heard it both ways?


----------



## Papasmirf

Always operate a brush hog at its rated rpms, usually 540rpms. Also run tractor as slow as needed to be really safe. Brush hog should not be operated fast -- slower is better. Last make sure you lubricate, check gear case fluid, check for debri around blades, and grease drive line before each use. And be careful - many have died or severely injured running brush hogs.


----------

